# kernel warning on boot

## curmudgeon

I just compiled sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.39-r3 on a machine, and when I booted it, I got:

```

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.532119] ------------[ cut here ]------------

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.532593] WARNING: at block/genhd.c:1443 __disk_unblock_events+0x3d/0xaf()

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.533056] Hardware name: HP Pavilion dv9000 (RG346UA#ABA)  

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.533524] Modules linked in:

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534203] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401] Call Trace:

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c102b1c6>] ? warn_slowpath_common+0x7c/0x8f

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c11293c9>] ? __disk_unblock_events+0x3d/0xaf

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c11293c9>] ? __disk_unblock_events+0x3d/0xaf

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c102b1f4>] ? warn_slowpath_null+0x1b/0x1e

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c11293c9>] ? __disk_unblock_events+0x3d/0xaf

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b14c7>] ? __blkdev_get+0x23f/0x2c2

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b13f1>] ? __blkdev_get+0x169/0x2c2

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c1051e2e>] ? hibernation_restore+0xf3/0xf3

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b16e9>] ? blkdev_get+0x19f/0x28d

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10a05cb>] ? inode_sb_list_add+0xd/0x2d

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b02cc>] ? I_BDEV+0x4/0x4

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10a061c>] ? unlock_new_inode+0x31/0x36

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b0c84>] ? bdget+0xe0/0xe8

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b02d8>] ? bdev_test+0xc/0xc

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15c7178>] ? parse_early_options+0x23/0x23

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c1051e2e>] ? hibernation_restore+0xf3/0xf3

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c10b185b>] ? blkdev_get_by_dev+0x29/0x34

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c1054219>] ? swsusp_check+0x14/0xb7

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15c7178>] ? parse_early_options+0x23/0x23

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c1051ea6>] ? software_resume+0x78/0x17a

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15d7bcc>] ? pm_qos_power_init+0x9a/0xb1

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c1001165>] ? do_one_initcall+0x7d/0x129

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15c7178>] ? parse_early_options+0x23/0x23

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15c7178>] ? parse_early_options+0x23/0x23

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c15c720b>] ? kernel_init+0x93/0x126

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401]  [<c142d636>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0xd

Sep  7 13:52:02 system kernel: [    1.534401] ---[ end trace c4f4dae5c3d7c7e4 ]---

```

Can someone tell me what this means, and how important it is? Thank you in advance.

----------

## audiodef

Did you use a fresh config, or did you copy your old one? If you used a fresh one, try copying over your old config, running make oldconfig (or make menuconfig, which does a silent make oldconfig if it finds an existing config), and compiling that. If that works, something in the fresh config was bjorked.

----------

